
Ask HN: Why are recruiters not able to maintain a normal conversation? - k__
I&#x27;ve noticed some strange behaviour in recruiters.<p>Somehow they aren&#x27;t able to make a normal conversation. They go all casual, like they want to know more about me, but aren&#x27;t able to answer sufficiently when asked a question themself.<p>Often I feel like talking to a mentally challenged person, who simply doesn&#x27;t understand what I&#x27;m saying or someone who simply hasn&#x27;t the capacity to read my whole mails.<p>Why is this the case?<p>Are they simply no real persons talking to me?<p>Do they think I am mentally challenged and not able to be talked to normally?<p>Do they do this on purpose to keep something from me?<p>I really would like to know why I have this feeling and how to talk to such people, because they seem to be the wall between me and a potential customer. In the end they just waste both our time.
======
daveloyall
It sounds to me like your recruits have a background in sales. (All of mine
do.)

Try telling them that you respect their ability to trick people (don't phrase
it like that).

Pardon me, I haven't checked this link, but based on the title, I think it
might contain content that would help you get in the right mindset.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/32vsua/whats_you...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/32vsua/whats_your_favorite_he_could_sell_a_to_a_saying/)

Remember, sales people think that they have a special skill. They think that
customers (victims? marks?) are not self aware. So if you demonstrate that you
are aware (like a sheep making eye contact with a wolf), they might have a
conversation with you.

Plan B: don't try to talk to recruiters.

